
GNU Audio and Video - mooreds
http://audio-video.gnu.org/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
It's mostly Richard Stallman giving the same speech over and over again?

~~~
anjbe
And under a nonfree no‐derivatives license, no less.

~~~
ameliaquining
Stallman and the FSF have never considered derivative-works permissions
necessary or appropriate for works of ideological expression, only for
technical works.

~~~
squarefoot
This makes sense as giving derivatives permission to media containing
political or ideological expression could make easier for adversaries to
redistribute it after making subtle modifications with the intent of
sabotaging the intended original message.

------
harry8
105 speeches, 101 RMS alone, 1 RMS & John Sullivan, 1 John Sullivan alone, 1
Abhigyan Singh alone, 1 VHSS Irimpanam School.

FSF is Richard Stallman. No discussion shall be entered into. Zero diversity
of opinion. What RMS thinks right now is right and if you disagree you're not
welcome.

The Free Software Foundation should change its name to reflect this fact. It's
the RMS's current views on software foundation. It's alienating. Would I
assign my intellectual property to the FSF when its really just RMS? Yeah I
don't think so. If the FSF being just RMS's toy is wrong then how did this
happen? How did the FSF impersonate an autocrat's fiefdom like this? Something
is on the nose here, argue about what but it's not nothing.

~~~
TheChaplain
Uhm.. If you look more than 2 seconds you can see that anyone can submit
recordings of GNU related events.

And seeing RMS evangelizing for GNU/FSF is not strange, he pretty much started
the whole movement and his/FSF's "agenda" has been publicly known for years,
so whatever conspiracy you are thinking of doesn't exist.

~~~
harry8
...and basically nobody has submitted anything, right? If you disagree with
RMS about anything are you listened to or does RMS bully you out of the FSF?

It's not a conspiracy it's an observation. Who other than RMS influences FSF
policy? Anyone? When they _disagree_ with RMS. The FSF _is_ RMS. But thanks
for the "you're a conspiracy theorist" trope. Much appreciated. Sure doesn't
make me feel bullied at all...

